

12 jQuery based chart - ravindra1982
http://www.dreamcss.com/2009/03/12-jquery-based-chart.html

======
sho
Not only do I hate this guy "ravindra1982", who has never commented here and
does nothing but spam every single blog post from his (lame) site, but this
list is stupid and wrong. Half of them aren't even jQuery.

How do I flag a _user_? Does persistent spam warrant a ban?

~~~
ravindra1982
i don't have time to comments and response to every person sorry for that and
list is jquery based chart if you have any queries then visit there site and
see all jquery chart. thanks for beautiful comments

~~~
uggedal
No they are not:

1\. Not jQuery based, registration needed to download.

3\. Not jQuery based, uses the Ext JS library.

7\. Not even JS based, uses CSS and HTML markup.

8\. Not jQuery based.

9\. Not even JS based, uses Flash.

10\. Not jQuery based, uses the MochiKit JS library.

11\. Not jQuery based, uses the GWT library (Java).

12\. Not jQuery based, costs $ for version with source code and without
watermarks.

The rest (4 items) are jQuery based.

